# any advice?



## twinnie (Nov 20, 2014)

I am struggling at the moment having problems at work I have phoned up sick this week I have appointment with my team on Monday work is causing me to have anxiety attacks which in turn is affecting my blood sugars which is causing more attacks it's a horrible cycle saying that every time I check my bs there are under 10 but the control during pregnancy is tight wasn't this tight during my last pregnancy 9 years old any advice my boss doest really care about my health that what I am feeling right now thanks for letting moan xxxxx


----------



## Bloden (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear you're not being taken seriously at work, Twinnie, and that it's affecting your health. There must be something you can do - someone more knowledgeable will be along soon to advise you, I'm sure. Hope your week off helps to ease your anxiety. Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you have a Human Resources/Personnel department at work twinnie? If so, perhaps you could get your DSN to write a letter for you explaining the extra difficulties of carrying a pregnancy as a diabetic? It really disgusts me when people are so uncaring, that is not the way to get the best out of your staff


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2014)

How about getting a Freestyle Libra. You could read your Bg very quickly without anyone seeing. You would calm down as well. Even if it was just for a short period of time I bet you could sell it on after you have had bambino. Good luck


----------



## twinnie (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi thanks for answering Alan no we don't have a hr department I am with a union though might give them a wee ring to see were I stand unfortunately my gp practice will only prescribe the lancet and strips for my glucomen lx or free style light but will bring it up with my team at the hospital on Monday xxxxxx I am lucky to have some support from some of my coworkers


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2014)

You can also ring ACAS - not only good on normal employment stuff but also employment with 'disabilities'.

Your employers seem to have overlooked the fact that in Law, we actually class as  disabled in some things - even though we'd much rather not acknowledge it ourselves, most of the time!!

Do they want a constructive dismissal claim off you?


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Twinnie
They have legal obligations in two areas, first your pregnant so they have obligations to ensure your safety at work and allow for extra appointments, alternative duties etc.  secondly they have to make reasonable adjustment for the diabetes if necessary.  I'm assuming it's a small business if they don't have a HR department, so they tend not to understand their obligations as well (because they don't have a HR person breathing down their neck) so it might be a bit more difficult.  You should think about a couple of things, what is making you have the panic attacks, by that I mean is it a particular task or project that's stressful?  What would you like them to do that they're not currently doing to help you?  I'll be really blunt, your boss doesn't have to care about your health (he should as a human being hopefully but some people aren't worth the skin they own sadly) but he does have to be flexible to avoid you taking legal action.  If you clearly set out what you need (make sure it's reasonable of course) and they don't comply you have the basis for a complaint.

You might find that he does care he just doesn't understand the added complexity that diabetes brings when pregnant.  Or he's ignoring it because it requires him to do something and he's lazy.  Most of these types of situations get complicated because the person under stress doesn't formally say what they need (despite it being very obvious really) which gives the employer the opportunity to say they didn't know.  ACAS are brilliant for advice, I personally wouldn't bring the union in to it until they've formally refused your request for flexibility but that depends on what type of relationship your company has with the unions.

Sorry they're making this so difficult for you and I hope it's ignorance rather than a lack of concern


----------



## ypauly (Nov 21, 2014)

It is very hard to deal with anxiety at work as the very thought of dealing with it usually makes the anxiety even worse. It would be a good idea if you have a caring individual that could talk to your boss for you before you resort to unions and law as it may be a simple case that he doesn't understand.

Maybe an articulate colleague could help?


----------



## twinnie (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi thanks for answering I work for a Ltd company my boss does have 4 places of work and part owns a few more I know he doesn't give 2 @#$/ about his staff my manger on the other hand has personal experience of diabetes (close family members ) my health and safety is being put at risk can't go to much into on here I work for a nursing home and a it's my manger that's doing it I can't help feeling that there want me to walk out so there don't have to pay me mat leave (yes my boss is a tight git  and loves saving a penny )


----------



## twinnie (Nov 21, 2014)

It's normally me that's gos in with staff members to help with this kind of stuff I talk  better than I type lol I am good when it comes to other people but when it's me i am a walkover


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 21, 2014)

twinnie said:


> It's normally me that's gos in with staff members to help with this kind of stuff I talk  better than I type lol I am good when it comes to other people but when it's me i am a walkover



You could write it down, dead simple just a numbered list of things you need from them.  If they are trying to push you out to avoid mat leave you can do something about that, and it will be much easier if you have evidence that you expressed your concern and they ignored it.  Horrible situation, so sorry you're having to go through it.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2014)

Nobody has suggested involving a lawyer have they??

ACAS are there for US as well as for our employers.  They ADVISE informally.  It's FREE.

If it becomes FORMAL then yes, they are visible, but not until then.


----------



## Maryanne29 (May 17, 2015)

Surely your manager has an obligation to do a maternity risk assessment? Even non diabetics and those with no other health condition must have one done and reviewed regularly in my organisation.


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2015)

Well where I worked, it was a branch of a larger organisation so a remote HR dept, so the personnel and H&S function were both undertaken by the office manager - but if they were the person you were having rouble with - you'd be stuffed, wouldn't you?

And Lo! - I was.

Agreed termination, I was told I absolutely MUST consult a solicitor about the agreement - I had a mate (on a diabetes forum!) that was an Employment solicitor so I sent it her - she queried shedloads of stuff so HR said - oh, that's gone to the bottom of the pile, we're not treating it as urgent - but you said you wanted to leave asap so it's your fault.

Solicitor rang up - they REFUSED to speak to her.  By this time I was a quivering wreck, so I accepted the terms and ran.

I have broken the terms of the document by speaking about it - so now I think they are allowed in law, to extract my eyeballs, make me stick pins in my grandchildren, boil me in oil before reclaiming the money they paid me.

There are ALWAYS ways of getting rid of people, legally, IF they want to !!


----------



## twinnie (May 20, 2015)

Sorry guys for not being on here for a while I am still on materity Leave at the moment I ended up starting my mat leave as so as I legally could unfortunately my work has not got any better so I will be returning for my month notice as soon as my mat leave finished and will be returning to collage my mum is going to watch my baby as I will be going back part time study looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2015)

twinnie said:


> Sorry guys for not being on here for a while I am still on materity Leave at the moment I ended up starting my mat leave as so as I legally could unfortunately my work has not got any better so I will be returning for my month notice as soon as my mat leave finished and will be returning to collage my mum is going to watch my baby as I will be going back part time study looking forward to it



Good luck with the studying twinnie


----------

